# Newbie bought some gear from a “top rated” source



## Tommyb916 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hey guys, I’ve made the mistake of buy then read reviews and I feel like I’ve fucked up royally.. Is Para pharma any good as I’m running their test e 400 and tren e 200 test at almost a gram a week and tren 400 a week, it’s week two of a blast coming off a cruise of 500 test a week , I feel like my gear is bunk, can anyone please shed some light thank you !


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Jan 28, 2022)

why would you run that much that soon anyway? First major mistake lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Only 1 way to know for sure...info@janoshik.com you send a sample to the man who does hplc testing.  Each compound will cost you $100 to find out. Many sources will reimburse you for posting test results.
I just edited my post to bring you more news, OP. You may call it 'Bad' news but keep in mind the store bought tests suck.....https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/para-pharma-warning.37769/
You'll have to copy and paste.....


----------



## flenser (Jan 28, 2022)

Naming a source on your very first post on the forum...  Why do I expect, in the next couple of posts, you will totally exonerate them and tell how wonderful a source they are?


----------



## Tommyb916 (Jan 28, 2022)

flenser said:


> Naming a source on your very first post on the forum...  Why do I expect, in the next couple of posts, you will totally exonerate them and tell how wonderful a source they are?


That’s never my intention at all, as a matter of fact I’d like to draw a conclusion so I can in return help another newbie who gets stuck in the “eroids” black hole


----------



## flenser (Jan 28, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> That’s never my intention at all, as a matter of fact I’d like to draw a conclusion so I can in return help another newbie who gets stuck in the “eroids” black hole


It's difficult to know from your one post, but more often than not a thread started like this quickly turns into a shill thread. You should post an introduction, engage in some conversations, etc. Get to know some of us. Most of the regulars here aren't likely to be interested in random sources on the internet. 

And if you are a shill, this wasn't a very good approach. No one is going to believe anything you say about para pharma at this point : )


----------



## Tommyb916 (Jan 29, 2022)

flenser said:


> It's difficult to know from your one post, but more often than not a thread started like this quickly turns into a shill thread. You should post an introduction, engage in some conversations, etc. Get to know some of us. Most of the regulars here aren't likely to be interested in random sources on the internet.
> 
> And if you are a shill, this wasn't a very good approach. No one is going to believe anything you say about para pharma at this point : )


Engage I must.. I’m new to the entire underground of gear use so I was really trying to get a straight up answer as quickly as possible so I can spend as little time in front of the screen as possible I guess it’s impossible to avoid the BS without labeling or misjudgment:. My mistake.. will avoid in the future


----------



## Tommyb916 (Jan 29, 2022)

I really don’t know how to introduce myself but I’ve been training for two years consistently put on trt a year ago because of low levels. I became frustrated with my doctor and went off on my own, I’m trying the learning curve and well I’m not doing too well, I’m getting a good idea of what a “shill” is.. I’ve seen on other forums a newcomer saying something about a UGL brand then the same six dudes jump on “hey use this source” I don’t know who or what to believe my stats are 5 11 180 running test 500 tren 600 and dbol 50


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm curious why a newbie was cruising on 500 a wk?

You're only 2wks into said blast, I'd give it another 1-2wks before jumping to any conclusions


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 29, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> my stats are 5 11 180 running test 500 tren 600 and dbol 50


In your first post you said test at almost a gram and 400mg tren?


----------



## Tommyb916 (Jan 29, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> In your first post you said test at almost a gram and 400mg tren?


So trying to figure out exactly what I did reckless the first 8 days it had to have been around that give or take 800-1000 my current week and what I set out to is what I just stated


----------



## TODAY (Jan 29, 2022)

First off, 500mg/wk is NOT a cruise.

Secondly, we consider a proper introduction to be a post made in the 'New Members' section. Include stats, training style, diet, etc.

Finally, Para Pharma used to be legit AFAIK, but I have no idea if that's still the case.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 29, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve made the mistake of buy then read reviews and I feel like I’ve fucked up royally.. Is Para pharma any good as I’m running their test e 400 and tren e 200 test at almost a gram a week and tren 400 a week, it’s week two of a blast coming off a cruise of 500 test a week , I feel like my gear is bunk, can anyone please shed some light thank you !


Personally u lost me with a 500mg cruise..u need to do more research before u fuck urself up because that my friend is called a cycle. Lots of guys really are here to help...but u gotta do ur part too.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 29, 2022)

My first blast was your cruise and it got me 30lbs of lbm. 

I'd reevaluate your information sources before your gear sources if you think 500 is a cruise. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocco-x (Jan 31, 2022)

What's your age that you're on prescribed trt?
2nd mistake was believing anything on eroids.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 31, 2022)

i used para from ugfreak. stopped 2 weeks in because the pip was awful and would leave giant purple lumps the size of a baseball on my ass. pinned delts since my ass was swollen. arm turned purple down to the bicep and was hot af. trashed that shit and counted my losses. looked for a source more catiously. i got punked by eroids too  wish someone could knock that site down already
doubt there was any hormone in that garbage besides whatever they secreted in ecstacy from scamming another newbie :/


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 31, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> I really don’t know how to introduce myself but I’ve been training for two years consistently put on trt a year ago because of low levels. I became frustrated with my doctor and went off on my own, I’m trying the learning curve and well I’m not doing too well, I’m getting a good idea of what a “shill” is.. I’ve seen on other forums a newcomer saying something about a UGL brand then the same six dudes jump on “hey use this source” I don’t know who or what to believe my stats are 5 11 180 running test 500 tren 600 and dbol 50



That's alot of gear man.  Alot.

Half of those doses would be a good blast. 

Just saying


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2022)

Jamesleese said:


> Yeah man it is def bunk gear, my friend has ordered a couple of times from them and he never changed in size or anything, The only legit source I know of is ***link deleted***on Wickr they take bank transfers and bitcoin I'm pretty sure.


We don't shill or name sources here. Whichever one it was, please make it the last time you do that. 

Thank you!


----------



## BigT (Feb 2, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve made the mistake of buy then read reviews and I feel like I’ve fucked up royally.. Is Para pharma any good as I’m running their test e 400 and tren e 200 test at almost a gram a week and tren 400 a week, it’s week two of a blast coming off a cruise of 500 test a week , I feel like my gear is bunk, can anyone please shed some light thank you !


I’m on the test 400 at 1ml/week right now actually, and 5iu paratropin and another sources tren E I just commented on in a diff post. Parapharma (if it’s legit) is very high quality in my eyes. I’ve used a lot of their stuff, it’s not cheap. 
You’re on week 2, wait a couple weeks, you’ll be Trened out soon I bet! Enanthate ester takes more than 2 weeks to build up to peak levels, it’s almost 5 weeks until your at full gosauce level.

Para has a 20k minimum order from the legit source btw, they have a big ass top notch lab too, there was videos out of it a couple years ago. Looks like those “how it’s made” episodes on discovery  lmao


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> We don't shill or name sources here. Whichever one it was, please make it the last time you do that.
> 
> Thank you!


How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


It's not anyone's job to help you find illegal drugs. Do your own homework.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


How do newbies find cocaine…not the fucking Internet


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 21, 2022)

Spend some time browsing, reading, forming your own opinion, buying from shit sources (Naps, PSL, Sciroxx...), and making mistakes.  You'll run across some good sources along the way.  Unless you are on a private board, you aren't going to be handed a list... and you aren't getting access to a private board until you've done the above and proved it over time.


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's not anyone's job to help you find illegal drugs. Do your own homework.


We're here trying to do our homework. I'd be happy for any suggestions on alternative methods to learn about the online market without dropping a bunch of money


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


Read and figure it out like the rest of us did. No one will give anyone a gtg


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Robdjents (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> We're here trying to do our homework. I'd be happy for any suggestions on alternative methods to learn about the online market without dropping a bunch of money


The alternative method is to be patient


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


You know what? I’ll let you in on a little secret….

Go. The. Fuck. Away. 

Or you can get some juice directly from my dick hole if you really want to.


----------



## T-roy (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You know what? I’ll let you in on a little secret….
> 
> Go. The. Fuck. Away.
> 
> Or you can get some juice directly from my dick hole if you really want





Tommyb916 said:


> I really don’t know how to introduce myself but I’ve been training for two years consistently put on trt a year ago because of low levels. I became frustrated with my doctor and went off on my own, I’m trying the learning curve and well I’m not doing too well, I’m getting a good idea of what a “shill” is.. I’ve seen on other forums a newcomer saying something about a UGL brand then the same six dudes jump on “hey use this source” I don’t know who or what to believe my stats are 5 11 180 running test 500 tren 600 and dbol 50


I’m a Newbie, is this source GTG? WTF are you doing on 600mg’s of Tren a week, newbie? Better yet, why are you using his gear if there’s uncertainty?  You should’ve seen third party testing and batch numbers associated with those test and or blind testing etc. This alone will raise the bar on your trust issues!  Ahhh, I know you were spoon feed that information, weren’t you.

See Here’s the deal kid, you need to learn the Hormones, How they affect the Human body, How they affect your body, how and when to test and  lastly regulate. Before you even think about administration of any substance, this is a necessary prerequisite.
Bottom line, we’re not here to hold your hand and spoon feed you. Take your time, read, listen and learn, you want to be safe!


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Read and figure it out like the rest of us did. No one will give anyone a gtg


I've now been scammed out of $300 trying to find a source online. There has to be a better way we can share our experiences and save others the trouble and money. My email is guitarnut at Yahoo if anyone wants to discuss offline. I can tell you what happened to me and maybe save you the trouble and money. Seems a broken system when we don't help each other


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> I've now been scammed out of $300 trying to find a source online. There has to be a better way we can share our experiences and save others the trouble and money. My email is guitarnut at Yahoo if anyone wants to discuss offline. I can tell you what happened to me and maybe save you the trouble and money. Seems a broken system when we don't help each other


Youve been scammed out of $300??? Hmmm.... my cousin is gonna email you, he can hook you up. Trust me, he's a good guy. Just send the bitcoin.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 23, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> My email is guitarnut at Yahoo if anyone wants to discuss *offline*.


Please explain to me how offline email works.

I’m intrigued.


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Youve been scammed out of $300??? Hmmm.... my cousin is gonna email you, he can hook you up. Trust me, he's a good guy. Just send the bitcoin.


Hahaha, that's how I got into this mess. Lucky it wasn't more as the guy who recommended was a normal guy and has lots of posts and videos on social media. Not sure why he'd recommend a scammer. Don't understand his motivations


----------



## BayOne (Jun 23, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> Hahaha, that's how I got into this mess. Lucky it wasn't more as the guy who recommended was a normal guy and has lots of posts and videos on social media. Not sure why he'd recommend a scammer. Don't understand his motivations


You shouldn't be using drugs.


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 23, 2022)

BayOne said:


> You shouldn't be using drugs.


Obviously, just wanted a midlife jump start to get toned and lose some fat. It doesn't happen like it used to...
I'm certain many many people here use PED. I live in a small town and no bodybuilders at the gym.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> Obviously, just wanted a midlife jump start to get toned and lose some fat. It doesn't happen like it used to...
> I'm certain many many people here use PED. I live in a small town and no bodybuilders at the gym.


Toned? You don't need drugs to lose fat or "tone".


----------



## DarkTidings8404 (Jul 1, 2022)

Buddy of mine has used Para for about a year and only had an issue when his dumb ass let his half blind wife pin his ass. Did swap needles and forgot to use alcohol wipe, fucker could sit right for a weak. Other than that his labs ran well and never had an issue.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 1, 2022)

This entire thread is pure autism.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 1, 2022)

DarkTidings8404 said:


> Buddy of mine has used Para for about a year and only had an issue when his dumb ass let his half blind wife pin his ass. Did swap needles and forgot to use alcohol wipe, fucker could sit right for a weak. Other than that his labs ran well and never had an issue.



Post the labs. Post the Hplc testing.  Post something of value. 

What reason do you have to come right out and tell people this source is good?


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 1, 2022)

DarkTidings8404 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I went through them before I posted along with the note to Nembies. Def want to keep in the good graces of the site and members so im doing what I can.


Recommending a source when so new and agyer reading the rules? Not a good look


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Tommyb916 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve made the mistake of buy then read reviews and I feel like I’ve fucked up royally.. Is Para pharma any good as I’m running their test e 400 and tren e 200 test at almost a gram a week and tren 400 a week, it’s week two of a blast coming off a cruise of 500 test a week , I feel like my gear is bunk, can anyone please shed some light thank you !


Cruising on 500test/week??


----------



## DarkTidings8404 (Jul 6, 2022)

Not my labs to post otherwise I would. I didn't recommend any source on here, all I was saying is that a good friend of mine uses gear from the  lab Para Pharma amd hasn't been burnt by it. So maybe the guy didn't waste his money. Didn't even mention a source on here.


----------



## DarkTidings8404 (Jul 6, 2022)

Once again I haven't used them, not recommending them, saying dude may be ok and didn't waste his coins


----------



## DarkTidings8404 (Jul 6, 2022)

My bad didn't think it was a recommendation, just a hey might not be all bad. Lesson learned though.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 7, 2022)

I personally love para. I was gonna write PP but knew Id never hear the end of it. Lmao


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 7, 2022)

I normally wouldn't waste the typing on a thread like this, but holy shit, check out all the thirsty greens who read this thread.  Also, OP, WTF are you running tren at all at this point let alone the ridiculous amount you're running?  Do some research.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 7, 2022)

Thahulk said:


> I personally love para. I was gonna write PP but knew Id never hear the end of it. Lmao



Again 

Do you have any hplc testing?  What about blood work?


----------



## lasttren (Jul 7, 2022)

You never will hear about good source or find any info. The other online have greedy prices and underdosed gear. Try ask a source from bodybuilders who compete at high level. That's how I got mine.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Again
> 
> Do you have any hplc testing? What about blood work?


Nothing for nothing. I don't recommend any sources. 

But I have lab testing and hplc posted on this board from para products. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Nothing for nothing. I don't recommend any sources.
> 
> But I have lab testing and hplc posted on this board from para products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



I won't ever recommend one either. 

You at least post up testing and add value. 

These other guys are just "bonerz and feelz"


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 7, 2022)

lasttren said:


> You never will hear about good source or find any info. The other online have greedy prices and underdosed gear. Try ask a source from bodybuilders who compete at high level. That's how I got mine.



There are some really decent sources on the Interwebs.  Just no one will give a g2g or recommend them


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Again
> 
> Do you have any hplc testing?  What about blood work?


In the past yes.


----------



## Parade (Jul 7, 2022)

I used para pharma back before they even had labels. It was good quality during the time I used them but that’s probably been 8-9 years ago.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 7, 2022)

Para Pharma Warning
					

Para Pharma Review Alright so most of you know, I'm pretty green, having only joined a little bit ago. So ill preface this thread with that and I don't expect too many others to make the same mistakes I did with para Pharma, but I figured id share some actual information in the off chance some...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				






Parade said:


> I used para pharma back before they even had labels. It was good quality during the time I used them but that’s probably been 8-9 years ago.



Glad it's g2g


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada (Jul 7, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> How are newbies supposed to figure out where to get gear then? Just guess at an online site? I posit any local source is likely getting online. Now if you're an elite athlete then that different but some of us wanting a little help?


Amen from Canada...


----------

